# 2nd Annual Fordville Coyote Tournament



## coyote11 (Sep 23, 2015)

It is that time of the year again. Time to put some fur down. We had 20 teams show up last tournament and we had a blast. The temps are suppose to dramatically drop. Time to put some fur in the shed!

Location: Sidetrack Bar and Grill in Fordville, ND

$100 per Team- 100% Payout to Top 3 Teams

Largest coyote ($100) and smallest coyote ($100) will be taken out of the registration fee. All entries will be in this contest.

Registration will be on December, 16th 2016 at Sidetrack Bar and Grill. Team numbers and coyote blocks will be handed out when registered on the 16th of December. Contact me (Blake Erickson) text/call at 701-331-8835.

Rules

1- Coyotes must be taken at least 50 ft. from the vehicle.

2- Use of ATV's and/snowmobiles the day of the tournament to locate, chase, and/or shoot coyotes is prohibited.

3- No more than 3 people per team. One vehicle only.

4- Teams may hunt any location they prefer as long as they are registered and checked in at 7:00pm on Saturday the 17th of December.

5. Coyotes blocks (7 blocks) will be handed out the night before tournament (December 16th, 2016). Coyotes must be blocked immediately after retrieval. The BLOCK MUST BE FILLED OUT COMPLETLEY AND BANDED IN THE COYOTES MOUTH. ANY COYOTES TURNED IN WITHOUT A PROPERLY FILLED OUT BLCOK (TEAM NUMBER, AND TIME OF DAY IT WAS SHOT) WILL BE DISQUALIFIED FROM THE TOURNAMENT.

6- Core temperatures will be taken from all coyotes at check in. Coyotes will be disqualified if temperatures and time do not match up. Coyotes must be exposed to outdoors. Coyotes cannot be stored inside vehicle, enclosed boxes, or plastic bags. It is impossible to get a consistent core temperature if these standards are not followed by everyone. NO EXEPTIONS. Another test such as skilling the coyote to see if it is fresh is also expectable if there is a concern about cheating.

7- No live decoys and/or dogs (NO running coyotes with dogs).

8- No baiting.

9- All ties will be broken by total weight of coyotes. (If weights are same, the tie breaker will go to the team that checked in first).

10- Mouth calls, hand calls and electronic calls can be used.

11- No pooling of animals between teams.

12- Pushing coyotes on foot is allowed to an extent. NO pushing with other teams or having other individuals push for your team.

13- Coyotes trapped, snared or found dead on the road are not allowed in the tournament.

14- Tournament hours are from 7:00am-7:00pm on December 17th, 2016. All teams must be checked in by 7:00pm. If not checked in by 7:00pm teams will be disqualified.

15- 5 people from different teams will be out of a hat randomly before the tournament to be mediators. In case of any coyotes disqualified the team with disqualification will have the opportunity for mediators to overlook the coyotes and vote on whether the coyote should be disqualified or not. If the team with the disqualified coyote is picked as a mediator, there will be another draw to replace that team member.

16- All teammates must have a North Dakota State furbearer's license. All North Dakota Game and Fish laws apply in the tournament.

17- Sportsmanship. Any team-upon the sole discretion of the tournament directer- that shows a lack of consideration for other teams, the rules, or is just being an all-around jerk, will be refunded their entry fee and asked to leave.

18- coyotes will be checked in on the east side of the Sidetrack Bar and Grill.

The rules are set out for the benefit of all participants to ensure everyone has equal opportunity for a great hunt and chance at winning the tournament. Rules will be strongly enforced. This tournament is meant for fun and should be respected by all hunters.


----------

